# Lamiglas x11 9’6” or Redline 9’4”



## Ishmael (Jan 14, 2020)

Does anyone have either of these rods? What’s the level of feel in the drift? Will be using this rod for Bottom bouncing”/“hurling” and “chuck and duck” fishing for steelhead and salmon exclusively 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

The Redline is worth the added cost over the X11. Lighter, more sensitive, USA made, and a lifetime warranty. Cabela's sells the Redline for $134.99, considerably less than the $159.99 Lamiglas themselves charges.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 14, 2020)

Right on, I appreciate your feedback


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> Right on, I appreciate your feedback


Fyi bps has both of those rods in stock. I was there today and actually picked both up to see how they felt. Not sure where u live but might be worth a drive to check them both out side by side


----------

